# ***OFFICIAL*** Cain Velasquez vs Junior dos Santos Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*









Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

im pumped for this. cain has the best cardio in the heavy weight division, so i dont think being out for so long will be a problem.

but damm, Junior has some fast hands. i cant wait!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is exciting! Cain looks really skinny in the picture though, don't you reckon?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cain does look gaunt in that picture, but these promo things usually tend be altered or untrue to reality for one reason or another. Could be just the camera angle.

I think JDS is going to punish Cain from distance and drop him with a hard counter when he rushes for a takedown or tries to swing his way inside. Cain has the wrestling, but the fight starts on the feet and JDS' movement is so good, his hands don't take long to slow down any man... I think he'll force Cain into brawl mode then take full advantage of it.

But I am expecting anything and everything from this fight, it is truly 50/50 and the winner is going to be a hard rock to move for a long time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh hells yeah - it's time! Can't wait for a few million people to hear Buffer scream his lungs out


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The biggest HW fight in recent (maybe ALL) times for MMA. This is really the clash between the #1 and #2 guys. So so so excited for it.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Not very often I'm excited for a HW fight, but I'm pumped for this one!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have a horse in this race so I am just looking for a good fight.

Also in those pics you can clearly see that both of them have broken their nose at least once.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Such a good fight, I dont know who to chose!! I think both are equally talented but in different areas and I like them both.. ahhh.

If Cain survives the 1st Round onslaught of JDS, then JDS tends to slow down and pace himself in the next Rounds. Then the chance for a 1 punch TKO gets less and less. And thats when Cain with his cardio can start working upstairs and downstairs. But I have a feeling that while Cain is working on JDS and looks like he is going to run away with it, effects of Cain's ring rust will suddenly show and JDS out of nowhere, will rock him and end with a TKO. Tough call and as much as I want to say Cain, I reluctantly say JDS TKO in RD#4.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

JDS doesn't have a lot of 1 hit KO power for his size, i expect cain to walk through a few of them and score round winning takedowns... i also expect JDS to get tired with cain on top of him the whole time and eventually get TKO'd


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

statement fight for Cain here. He is technical enough with his striking to avoid the big shots JDS likes to use, and will get him on the ground. When the fight hits the floor, its over. No disrespect to Junior (I like him alot actually) but Cain's top game is just to strong for anyone in that division.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

As of the time I vote, the vote is 8-8. This show how evenly people perceive of both fighter ability.

It is really a anyone fight. But I will give JDS the edge this time round due to Velasquez long layoff. But again, I wont be shock to see Cain Velasquez pull off a victory.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I am absolutely stunned that people are this ignorant to the ability of Cain Velasquez.

He wins. Easily.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I am absolutely stunned that people are this ignorant to the ability of Cain Velasquez.
> 
> He wins. Easily.


I think saying he beats JDS easily is ignorant to the ability of Santos :thumb02:

P.s couldn't rep you back, but I'm not digging the name change as much as I thought. I may change back


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JDS just isn't near the talent level of Cain.

Cain can outwrestle him without problems and JDS has poor cardio. His only chance is a flash KO.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Of course he isn't it's not like he's dominated all of his opponents... oh wait. He has. JDS has made everyone he's fought look like an amateur. He's quick, explosive, and the best striker at heavyweight.

Cain's only real option for winning is to take JDS down and hopefully hold him down for 25 minutes. He needs to grind JDS down because Cain's finishing ability is just not his strong suit. If they stand for too long JDS is going to hurt him and he'll finish him. If Nut Check can drop Cain with a shot then so can JDS and JDS - unlike Nut Check - actually has tdd. It's a dangerous fight for both men.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cain Velasquez is so much like Nick Diaz in his style, it's not even funny. Instead of boxing though, Cain uses wrestling.

Cain has ridiculous recovery and incredible heart, there's a slim chance of junior finishing Cain. Cains determination and drive to win is unreal.

Velasquez is a terminator and will not stop pressing forwards until you wilt under the pressure and crumble. I expect Junior to be completely gassed out by round three and finished in that round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Cain Velasquez is so much like Nick Diaz in his style, it's not even funny. Instead of boxing though, Cain uses wrestling.
> 
> Cain has ridiculous recovery and incredible heart, there's a slim chance of junior finishing Cain. Cains determination and drive to win is unreal.
> 
> Velasquez is a terminator and will not stop pressing forwards until you wilt under the pressure and crumble. I expect Junior to be completely gassed out by round three and finished in that round.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Cain Velasquez is so much like Nick Diaz in his style, it's not even funny. Instead of boxing though, Cain uses wrestling.
> 
> Cain has ridiculous recovery and incredible heart, there's a slim chance of junior finishing Cain. Cains determination and drive to win is unreal.
> 
> Velasquez is a terminator and will not stop pressing forwards until you wilt under the pressure and crumble. I expect Junior to be completely gassed out by round three and finished in that round.


While this is true, Cain himself has admitted that the early onslaught and exchanges with Lesnar put him into brawl mode and he had to keep himself in check. This is evident in the stand up exchanges early on, they were both trading like amateurs and both would have been lit up by an above-average striker... like JDS.

I'm not going against your point, Cain rose above it, stayed calm and won the fight - just like he did when getting hit by Kongo. But if he panicks at all and walks forward swinging when JDS comes out strong, I don't like his chances.

Fighting Lesnar on the feet made Cain sloppy in under a minute. This time it's JDS and like I said, the fight starts on the feet. But this time it could hit the mat in under a minute, who knows, can't wait.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty sure Cain can outfight dos Santos...even knock him out. 

Dos Santos' defense has gaping holes.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Pretty sure Cain can outfight dos Santos...even knock him out.
> 
> Dos Santos' defense has gaping holes.


If you count the amount of times JDS has dropped an opponent, and the amount of times JDS has been dropped... I'd say his defense is quite good, with a chin to match. It's not like he hasn't fought hard hitters and outstruck them by a huge margin, and in the rare case that he's been hit clean, he's taken it very well.

Cain on the other hand has been obviously rocked a few times and does not tend to deck people like Dos Santos does. Catch is, we know Cain's overall game quite well by now and have seen JDS on the mat very little, he's always avoided the takedown or scrambled back to feet immediately. If anyone can get him down and keep him there, it should be Cain...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JDS is just fast and his best defense is his offense. He's still very hittable and Cro Cop got to him tons of times in there fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes Cro Cop, one of the best HW strikers yet. JDS was never in trouble in that fight though and forced Cro Cop to quit by landing nearly everything he threw and smashing Mirko's eye.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cro Cop was old and washed up like a lot of the so called striker JDS fought.

A bit different going against a physical specimen in his prime.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I am absolutely stunned that people are this ignorant to the ability of Cain Velasquez.
> 
> He wins. Easily.


Surprised to see you say this, considering you've got a broner for Black House fighters.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I do? News to me.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i went for jds but its almost 50/50 for me

maybe if i had seen jds even close to being in trouble on the ground, like anderson for example, then id probly take cain

i think cain will rightly not be afraid to trade with jds and that could be his downfall - only because jds has been a good striker alot longer. and has sparred loads with anderson and lyoto

there is no way this wont be a great fight!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> JDS is just fast and his best defense is his offense. He's still very hittable and Cro Cop got to him tons of times in there fight.


Cain has worse defense though, doesn't punch as well as JDS, and has a worse chin by all accounts. Any true HW that can throw a decent punch can knock anyone out but it is more likely that standing Cain gets KOed than JDS.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice interview here. Dana made me nostalgic for the days when I listened to the Ali/frazier fights live on the radio with my dad.

After I was grown and gone, big boxing ppv's were always a good excuse for me and my brother to come home and get drunk with dad.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

*The interesting points in this matchup:
*
*1)* How good is Cains recovery and did he regain his cardio? I think that they didnt underestimated in AKA but you never know. His cardio was off the charts but you lose that elite level really fast when you are force to layoff and you cant get it back in few weeks IMHO. But Cain is different animal in this department and propably will be close to his 100%.

*2)* Ring rust of Cain. I doubt that there will be any but worth to be mentioned.

*3)* Cardio of JDS. I really noticed that he was slowing down in his 3 round fights.(carwin,crocop,nelson) He wasnt gassed by any means but not as fresh as in the first round. - This is pretty normal for normal human being and specially for HW fighters. But as I mentioned before Cain is in another level cardio wise and sets and uncomfortable pace for other HWs. 

*4)* I dont question if Cain could take JDS down. I think its dumb. He will get him to the ground eventually. Question is will he able to hold him there and work him? We will see. 

When I take away quick KO - more likely for JDS but could happen for Cain also. Punchers chance in HW division is always a big factor. So if quick KO not happening 
*I see this fight go this way:*

*1st round:* I dont think that JDS will do same think as Lesnar and blitzkriek Cain. The pace will be more like Cain/Noguiera fight but JDS will be much quicker than Nog (obviously) so they will be pretty even in standup. JDS will land more punches but Cain will throw good amount of kicks imho.
Everytime when opportunity is there Cain will take him down. JDS will be able to scramble back on his feet but after each take down JDS will be slower and slower and expand energy getting up. 

*2nd round:* Same pattern but later in 2nd round(around 4min mark) JDS will be pretty tired and spend rest of the round on the ground.
*
3rd round:* Beggining of the 3rd JDS will try to finish it (last resort) and Cain will take him down easily and JDS will not be able to stand up. Cain will gnp and ref will stop it somewhere in the middle of third round.


Of course any time there could be quick KO as I said. If this dont happen. I see the fight go this way. 
Props anyone who read through that and my horrible english :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This fight is making me feel like...










Holy anxiety Batman!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know I was thinkin' how crazy would it be if it went two rounds a piece down to the wire in the 5th. 

Either way they will fight again in the future. Two extremely talented young stars in the HW division. Every sport needs a clear #1 and #2 to make it exciting...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

If I were a betting man I would stay away from this one. You just can't call this one since both guys are SO good. 
My heart is telling me JDS though so that's who I picked.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Velasquez via wrestling but I do hope Dos Santos wins.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Tough fight to call, but I'm gonna go with the guy who isn't coming off an injury and hasn't looked vulnerable in his UFC career to date.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just voted and it's tied again! Awesome!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have been going back and forth in my head on this one. My brain sais Cain, my gut says JDS. I just voted with my gut...and I'm already regretting it and back to thinking Cain. If I'm sticking with how I voted....JDS Round One TKO. 
If I reverse course and go to the 50% of me that says Cain...Round three ref stoppage due to gnp.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain injured his knee in training. I'm not nearly as confident in him now with that knowledge.


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Cain injured his knee in training. I'm not nearly as confident in him now with that knowledge.


source? and when did the injury occur?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Cain injured his knee in training. I'm not nearly as confident in him now with that knowledge.


I don't believe so. Even if he did as if AKA would release that to the public if he's still fighting.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

It's just a rumour, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> It's just a rumour, take it for what it's worth.


O RLY?






4:55


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> O RLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the knee is fine but the shoulder is shaky and they want to create a diversion..

on a side note,
thanks for the neg rep Mr Anonymous. I didn't realise thinking that AKA wouldn't release privileged information the day before a fight was worthy of that.

This information is very obscure, a google search of Cain Velasquez knee injury 2011 returns nothing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS is going to knock Cain down 2-3 times in the first round.



As for the knee injury, as if Cain fans didn't already have enough excuses for when JDS beats him.


There was a rumor that Cain injured his neck before the Nogueira fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is going to knock Cain down 2-3 times in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how betting works on here but i'll bet you that Cain TKO's JDS after wearing him out from a couple rounds of Strike, TD, GNP repeat. I'll bet whatever you want. I will have 1,000,000 credits after Cain wins.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Before, I wasn't a huge fan of eaither guy. I enjoyed watching them both fight but, being neutral I just assumed that Cain would win. He has more tools.

That was before the primetime show. now i officially have a crush on JDS. Such a cool guy. :hug:

He is after all, from the *SOUTH* of Brazil.

Cain still has more tools and my house is full of Brown Pride but, in the end, us Longhaired Country Boys stick together. WAR JDS


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> There was a rumor that Cain injured his neck before the Nogueira fight.












Maybe a sign of things to come?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Velasquez looks good against fighters who stand right in front of him. He's like a heavyweight version of Leonard Garcia.

I think Velasquez'll have trouble with JDS moving and giving him angles.

Picking JDS 2 win. :thumb03:




oldfan said:


>


Whoa. He looks like Roy Nelson's brother.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Trix said:


> Velasquez looks good against fighters who stand right in front of him. *He's like a heavyweight version of Leonard Garcia.*
> 
> I think Velasquez'll have trouble with JDS moving and giving him angles.
> 
> ...


What the **** did I just read? Good lord.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> now i officially have a crush on JDS. Such a cool guy. :hug:
> 
> He is after all, from the *SOUTH* of Brazil.


Explain old bean.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Really really looking forward to this fight. Hope it last the full 5 rounds. If it wasn't for Cain's major lay off and these rumours about his knee, i'd bet on him all day because truth be told, he is The MAN at Heavyweight..but I think coming back after major surgery against arguably the 2nd best heavyweight in the world, not a good thing for him.

He is the champ and I think his wrestling could win him the fight, but I just have this feeling that JDS will be too much of welcome return for him. JDS will put him away in the 4th round after losing the first 3 due to Velasques' pace.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Before, I wasn't a huge fan of eaither guy. I enjoyed watching them both fight but, being neutral I just assumed that Cain would win. He has more tools.
> 
> That was before the primetime show. now i officially have a crush on JDS. Such a cool guy. :hug:
> 
> ...



This is why his nickname is "Cigano" btw. It means gypsy in portugese, apparently he looked just like someone on a soap opera about gypsies.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

*Official Start Time*

Anyone know what the official start of the fight is going to be? I know the programming starts at 6pm pst but need to know when the actual fight starts.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I don't have fox where I live, is there any stream out there by any chance ?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess it will be on Ufc.tv like allways. Though i am also interested in the actual starting time. I wouldnt mind watching this fight tomorrow if i had to wait 1 or 2 hours to see this fight...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The blood in the octagon is currently being painted over for the main event... Fox does not like blood


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

They are gonna show bendo vs guida


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure feels like a special event seeing this regular tv.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think they're painting it over because it's only one fight on FOX, so the people who are watching only this fight, and didn't watch the prelims online, would be scratching their head at where that blood came from.

Going forward, I doubt they'll paint over the blood anymore once they start having regular 4 fight cards


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This shit is surreal.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just want them to fight, I don't like all this talk about their past lives, already seen it too many times. And I'm sure anyone interested in this fight would have watched the prime time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Velasquez has to win this or I'll have to pay out credits to 77 different members... It'll take me 6-8 days 

I'm slow and lazy like that


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

When is the fight going to start??? Fight could take 30 minutes and they aren't even entering the ring yet.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

cant wait. i hope it goes past the first round


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I take Junior on this one.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like this might be having some overrun if these guys don't shut the hell up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Looks like this might be having some overrun if these guys don't shut the hell up.


Watch it be split 2-2 entering the 5th round and they cut it short lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That won't happen.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hate it when the UFC drags this shit out. I just want to watch the fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, now I really want Cain to win. The Rocky theme? Really!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Here we go guys!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im still feeling like this is so weird.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Got chills?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Fox is more than happy for this event to go over the limit past the allotted time since they are going up college football. They would love a 5 round war that goes well past 9pm CST.​


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Why do you feel weird about it?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Let's forget about FOX and all that crap for a moment...

We're about to watch freaking Velasquez vs dos Santos!!


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

so many commercials...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain looks softer than usual.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Come on Junior, don't let me down:hug:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

The way Dos Santos switches from nice guy to a man with violent intentions is uncanny. Proper looks like he's ready. Cain's a tough nut to crack though, can't wait.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Cain Velasquez clap clap clap clap clap
Cain Velasquez clap clap clap clap clap
Cain Velasquez clap clap clap clap clap
Cain Velasquez clap clap clap clap clap
Cain Velasquez clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I want so bad for this to be a brutal long war. No flash KOs. Battle!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn this awesome- plus John McCarthy back when he belongs. :thumb02:​


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome shit. Cain even tapped out.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that sucked...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy wow


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh no... Way too fast


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I want so bad for this to be a brutal long war. No flash KOs. Battle!


You just had to say it, didn't you! Dammit!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

holy fing shhh..


that was a MAN the fack up punch!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain will be back. I had a feeling this would happen. He looked bad physically.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn. I was hoping it would last a few rounds. All that hype and excitement over in a matter of seconds..


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- can't too surprised but damn that quick.​


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well at least I can say that I have met the heavyweight champion of the world. Good for Cigano. Khorveri must be on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Easy win, saw it coming.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap!

I love both fighters - just wish this would've lasted more than a few seconds... :[


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wowowowoowowowowowowoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Awesome shit. Cain even tapped out.


He wasn't tapping his arm was flopping around because he was slipping in and out of consciousness.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Cain will be back. I had a feeling this would happen. He looked bad physically.


Yea, I thought he looked a bit soft around the mid section. Long layoff will do that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

.....wow. I don't even


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH



side note, id love to see inside Alizio's house right now lolololololol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Worst thing that could have happened tonight...

First time viewers are not going to be impressed with only seeing 1 sub minute fight in an hours time...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Knew it was going to end like that. but so soon? WOW.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

why do i keep forgeting to vbookie dammmmmmm


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, bet they are glad they showed hendo vs guida now lol


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

**** YES 

Cain is soooo overrated, should have lost vs brock allready. what ever he was boring and will never be the champion again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

First round steamrolling as predicted.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Junior Dos Santos era people. What a beast. I saw it coming, and had JDS down as favourite. Man I'm looking forward to JDS vs the winner of Brock vs Overeem. Imagine JDS vs Overeem, it would just be too epic for words.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

wHO SAID JDS didnt have power??


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> First round steamrolling as predicted.


Hellz yeah. :thumb02:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

wow ! right from the start, I was thinking "this ain't gonna last 5 rounds"

is it me or JDS had a slight hesitation before finishing the fight?


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Jeeze jds is the man!! but is this good for the ufc?? Having such a quick fight?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanna see JDS connect on Brock's chin now.

:-D


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Cain's never been cut in the midsection but I doubt the long layoff after the injury helped him. Either way JDS just did what he does. Wow​


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Here comes the cain hate... sigh at mma fans


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

hopefully this will change the whole only showing one fight thing


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Yea, I thought he looked a bit soft around the mid section. Long layoff will do that.


Not just that but he probably had a bad camp because of the knee injury I mentioned earlier. I had ab ad feeling abut that as soon as I saw how slow Cain came out of the gate. He's a much faster starter than that and even worse, he wasn't moving his head.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Cain will be back. It was just JDS' night. The man is on a mission. Had a feeling he'd win tonight, but didn't think it would be quick. Cain will meet him again though and I feel sorry for the next fighter Velasques fights


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

M_D said:


> hopefully this will change the whole only showing one fight thing


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome shot by Junior, but holy let down of a fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> side note, id love to see inside Alizio's house right now lolololololol



This lol:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

G_Land said:


> wHO SAID JDS didnt have power??


No one?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> **** YES
> 
> Cain is soooo overrated, should have lost vs brock allready. what ever he was boring and will never be the champion again.


Uh how the hell? Cain wrecked Brock easily.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Welcome to the Junior Dos Santos era people. What a beast. I saw it coming, and had JDS down as favourite. Man I'm looking forward to JDS vs the winner of Brock vs Overeem. Imagine JDS vs Overeem, it would just be too epic for words.


Liddell of the heavyweights!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I favour Cain tremendously in a rematch, depending on how he looks in his next fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No one?


No I know for a fact I saw it...I think it was in the thread guessing what the outcome would be....Ill find it


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, he just dropped a heavyweight H-bomb right on the button. I'm a bit surprised that Cain wasn't knocked out cold by that punch, that was some serious load-up and power.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Not just that but he probably had a bad camp because of the knee injury I mentioned earlier. I had ab ad feeling abut that as soon as I saw how slow Cain came out of the gate. He's a much faster starter than that and even worse, he wasn't moving his head.


He has never moved his head... It is always in the upright and locked position.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

box said:


> Awesome shot by Junior, but holy let down of a fight.


No shit...I'm thinking Dana is pissed right now.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Im so tired of everyone making excuses for fighters when they lose. Cain lost, its that simple. Theres no such thing as he was ready, he was, just as brock said in the pre show. All these "cain was out of shape", "hurt knee", "wasnt moving his head" are all just speculation and excuses for why he lost. He lost because he got knocked out, wake up.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> hopefully this will change the whole only showing one fight thing


What do you mean?

This was only a one time thing, the contract doesn't officially start till 2012. FOX just wanted to get this started right away, so they offered to do a 'teaser.'


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wow some asshole came to my door, i answer it then come back and the fights over

**** u pizza guy


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> He has never moved his head... It is always in the upright and locked position.


The first right hand JDS threw landed on Cain and Cain didn't even move his head. He has good striking but amateur head-movement which hasn't gotten better since the Kongo fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wanted Cain to win but I guess its cool to seeing JDS having that belt wrapped around his waist. As for Cain, I hope he comes back stronger and faster.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

What a dire result for the UFC. Now all the noobs will be thinking its who ever lands the first big punch. I really thought it'd be a back and fore match and was hoping to see what JDS is like off his back.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Im so tired of everyone making excuses for fighters when they lose. Cain lost, its that simple. Theres no such thing as he was ready, he was, just as brock said in the pre show. All these "cain was out of shape", "hurt knee", "wasnt moving his head" are all just speculation and excuses for why he lost. He lost because he got knocked out, wake up.



Could not agree more!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> He has never moved his head... It is always in the upright and locked position.


No...he definitely moved his head before.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I favour Cain tremendously in a rematch, depending on how he looks in his next fight.


The only fighter beating JDS is one that can take him down. I don't think Cain can. He may be able to, but I don't think he can. Carwin Nelson can't. Lesnar, maybe.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Here comes the cain hate... sigh at mma fans


was hating on him before because i dont see what the fuzz is all about. To be perfectly honest, he only beat brock. Nog is not relevant anymore and Kongo is a gatekeeper at best. Obviously beating Brock is a good archievement, but there are better fighters out there.

I am very happy for JDS, he is such a nice guy and he has a good chance of keeping that belt. Though i am really excited for his first title defence, he is facing a monster, thats for sure


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

after seeing cain get dropped twice by kongo i knew JDS would win this. Too much power in his hands


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> No shit...I'm thinking Dana is pissed right now.


I doubt he's pissed. Casual fans will not have understood the "ground game" of fighting for dominant positions but everyone knows what a KO is. It may not have lasted into a full war but I'm sure they expected it putting 2 of their most explosive fighters out there. It may not have been a home run but the fight will be remembered by the casual fans and thus have positive feedback for Fox.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Imagine JDS vs Overeem, it would just be too epic for words.


This is what I want to see :thumb02:

Great knockout to crown a new champion, I only wished it had lasted longer for some of the new fans watching :thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

the fight with Carwin pretty much showed exactly why JDS would win. He's too hard to take down and he is the best at standup (besides the Reem). Called this one a mile away, Cain should not have been so hesitant off the bat.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hats off to JDS.. He's a great fighter. Cain will be back though, want to see him fight Carwin next.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> was hating on him before because i dont see what the fuzz is all about. To be perfectly honest, he only beat brock. Nog is not relevant anymore and Kongo is a gatekeeper at best. Obviously beating Brock is a good archievement, but there are better fighters out there.


Who? No offense, mate, but you just named half the best fighters in the div.

For me, there were 2 downsides to this fight:

1) Wayyy too short.

2) One of them had to lose. (I have great respect for both fighters - class acts, the both of them)


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, Carwin and Big Country put up more of a fight than Cain. I had JDS winning, but it couldn't get more definitive and decisive than that.

I wonder how the new audience takes such a fight?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Where's my points...hahaha!!! I will go on record and say this.

Cain will rematch JDS within 24 months and probably win the second time around. However I predict that Overeem will beat Brock and will actually beat JDS. He has the striking arsenal and POWER to defeat JDS. For now fawkin' great win for JDS. This kid came from nothing, got his title shot last year, but waived it to fight against Brock/Carwin. He had the toughest road to the title hands down. Now he's the champ!

Congratz Junior!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOAHHHH I KNEW IT, congrats JDS theres only1 man who can possibly stop you and it's not overeem, overeem will get knocked silly if they fight.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

After watching this fight, my money is on JDS to retain his belt until he faces Cain again (where it could be 50/50 on rematch). Brock does not like to get hit and definitely doesn't have the chin Cain has so he'll get TKO'ed. Overeem will prob lose to Brock so he'll be out. Here's hoping the Cain rematch doesn't take too long.

PS: I feel sorry for whoever is fighting Cain next, you know he's gonna make an example of that to regain that title fight back.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Im so tired of everyone making excuses for fighters when they lose. Cain lost, its that simple. Theres no such thing as he was ready, he was, just as brock said in the pre show. All these "cain was out of shape", "hurt knee", "wasnt moving his head" are all just speculation and excuses for why he lost. He lost because he got knocked out, wake up.


My thoughts exactly, these fighters are grown ass men, they don't need anyone to make excuses for them, ever. 

JDS was superior than Cain tonight and that's all there is too it.

As a Cain fan, I think loss will do him some good. Cain and JDS will fight again one day.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I like how Rogan made Cain out to be the best fighter on Earth, does everything without flaw, then gets KO'd in a minute. Respect to Cain, he'll beat anyone else, just not JDS.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

JDS vs Overeem would be interesting to watch. Man, I have only seen a few of Overeem's heavyweight fights in the last few years, so I hope you lot aren't overhyping him up too much because he didn't look all that against Werdum.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

i was rooting for JDS all along but thought Cain would be too relentless and well-rounded for Cigano. In the scenario of JDS winning, I thought he'd wear Cain down and maybe TKO him in the championship rounds but never did I expect him to win via KO in the first minutes of the first round...

Cage rust is a real factor and in case of a rematch I still would root for JDS but my head would still favour Cain as he is such a complete fighter. I believe not only will he come back with better stand-up, but he will focus A LOT more on taking JDS down and gnp.

That said, I am happy for Junior beyond words and so glad that he's champion.

VALEU BRASIL !!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> JDS vs Overeem would be interesting to watch. Man, I have only seen a few of Overeem's heavyweight fights in the last few years, so I hope you lot aren't overhyping him up too much because he didn't look all that against Werdum.


The striking level he showed against Werdum will get him Velasquez'd against JDS.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No...he definitely moved his head before.


You are confusing his body flailing around while he throws for actual head movement apparently because he has always had awful striking defense. Chin up, neck straight, and his chin not shielded by his lead shoulder while he throws.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I think we are gonna have a little round robbin in the HW division. 

Brock (could) beat jds, jds can beat cain, and cain can beat brock. whewwwwww


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Where's my points...hahaha!!! I will go on record and say this.
> 
> Cain will rematch JDS within 24 months and probably win the second time around. However I predict that Overeem will beat Brock and will actually beat JDS. He has the striking arsenal and POWER to defeat JDS. For now fawkin' great win for JDS. This kid came from nothing, got his title shot last year, but waived it to fight against Brock/Carwin. He had the toughest road to the title hands down. Now he's the champ!
> 
> Congratz Junior!


If getting WTFPWNED in a minute earns him a rematch, that'd be ridiculous.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dana White is pissed, and then he just basically shit on JDS saying he gets tired, meaning he couldn't keep up with Cain. He just said JDS is KNOWN for getting tired at the end of fights, are you ******* kidding me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Basically, he didn't pressure and sat back. It was not at all a vintage Cain performance.

The Denis Stonjic fight is the perfect example of Cain at his best.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> I doubt he's pissed. Casual fans will not have understood the "ground game" of fighting for dominant positions but everyone knows what a KO is. It may not have lasted into a full war but I'm sure they expected it putting 2 of their most explosive fighters out there. It may not have been a home run but the fight will be remembered by the casual fans and thus have positive feedback for Fox.


Casual fans will be much more pissed for having to watch this infomercial... This wasn't even worth watching and I am a huge fan...

This event is not going well at all, Dana is way to worked up now to be doing this commentary.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Following Rogan's logic apparently a "specialist" can win the title provided he's ridiculously good at it and hit like a truck  Seriously though I had Cain winning mad props to Cigano. The man carries dumbells in his hands it's scary.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Dana White is pissed, and then he just basically shit on JDS saying he gets tired, meaning he couldn't keep up with Cain. He just said JDS is KNOWN for getting tired at the end of fights, are you ******* kidding me.



Couldn't believe that. JDS looked just as good round 3 against Carwin as Cain did rd 3 against Kongo, and Carwin is much tougher.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Dana is a bit mad hearing him talk about how Cain didn't shoot and make it go into later rounds, also talking about how Junior is known for gassing later in fights.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm not saying that Overeem will beat JDS(yes I think he will beat Brock) but the man has fought and beaten some of the best in K-1 so if it's just stand-up I think Alistair will be fine if he can avoid the big shot.​


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> the fight with Carwin pretty much showed exactly why JDS would win. He's too hard to take down and he is the best at standup (besides the Reem). Called this one a mile away, Cain should not have been so hesitant off the bat.


besides Alistar Overrated? No.

Dana sounded pissed! Ripping Cain for his strategy.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

DrFunk said:


> I doubt he's pissed. Casual fans will not have understood the "ground game" of fighting for dominant positions but everyone knows what a KO is. It may not have lasted into a full war but I'm sure they expected it putting 2 of their most explosive fighters out there. It may not have been a home run but the fight will be remembered by the casual fans and thus have positive feedback for Fox.


I'm leaning the other way honestly. If I were Dana I would have wanted an all-around fight to take place...to show how well rounded MMA has become(look at the way they went on and on about Velasquez and how well rounded he is pre-fight) and that it's not just some dudes brawling anymore. With such an abrupt finish the casual fan will still see it as dudes brawling and not the sport it is.

JMO


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Basically, he didn't pressure and sat back. It was not at all a vintage Cain performance.
> 
> The Denis Stonjic fight is the perfect example of Cain at his best.


Stonjic is a chubby, unathletic, decent striker who throws very wild and has no cardio. JDS is 3 leagues above the guy, of course Cain couldn't perform like he did against him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Was this event tape delayed??? No way that place emptied out that quick and it would explain the delays in starting the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Couldn't believe that. JDS looked just as good round 3 against Carwin as Cain did rd 3 against Kongo, and Carwin is much tougher.


It's disgusting, it's not like Cain sells fights like Brock. He's boring and dull in interviews and prefight hype. JDS destroys people, and he has a great personality, I know the UFC wants to get into Mexico, but but that's not reason to shit on your new HW champ just because he KOd your great brown hope.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rygu said:


> The striking level he showed against Werdum will get him Velasquez'd against JDS.


I don't think overeem got a fair chance to showcase his striking in that fight. Werdum fell to the floor almost every time overeem came forward. Which is also the main reason overeem won that fight 30-27.

That being said I think it would be a competitive fight should he get a chance at JDS.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Casual fans will be much more pissed for having to watch this infomercial... This wasn't even worth watching and I am a huge fan...
> 
> This event is not going well at all, Dana is way to worked up now to be doing this commentary.


I'm not saying the match was what they wanted but it could have been a lot worse. Now they can spin this with "these fighters hit far too hard and it can end while you blink" etc...

There could have been controversy, an inadvertent poke, a premature stoppage, a random injury right off the bat to discontinue fighting, 5min of sweet sweaty man hug love with minimal damage, or 25 min of the Clay Guida's school of lay and pray... there's a TON of other scenarios that could have been far worse than a 1min KO.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

hitmachine44 said:


> I'm leaning the other way honestly. If I were Dana I would have wanted an all-around fight to take place...to show how well rounded MMA has become(look at the way they went on and on about Velasquez and how well rounded he is pre-fight) and that it's not just some dudes brawling anymore. With such an abrupt finish the casual fan will still see it as dudes brawling and not the sport it is.


Yeah, good points.

BTW, did you notice they painted the blood over on the mat before the main fight?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Dana can be a prick at times. He's said similar stuff about Rashad, Mir, and Florian. I hoped for a war too but this is MMA, these things happen.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

So that's it? Fox is going to show only one fight and its off to the news? That blows!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Dana can be a prick at times. He's said similar stuff about Rashad, Mir, and Florian. I hoped for a war too but this is MMA, these things happen.


I just hope he just wasn't happy about the result as in how fast it went, not that JDS won.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I think Dana is a bit mad hearing him talk about how Cain didn't shoot and make it go into later rounds, also talking about how Junior is known for gassing later in fights.


Cain never shoots right off the bat. Only when he gets hurt.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I just hope he just wasn't happy about the result as in how fast it went, not that JDS won.


I reckon it's probably a bit of both.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I don't think overeem got a fair chance to showcase his striking in that fight. Werdum fell to the floor almost every time overeem came forward. Which is also the main reason overeem won that fight 30-27.
> 
> That being said I think it would be a competitive fight should he get a chance at JDS.


Fully agree with this - a JDS - Overeem fight *should* be a good striking battle. Altho who knows how long it would last... (as with all striking battles)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't believe people are still overhyping Overeem's stand-up. Maybe he should fight Mir and get outstruck by another BJJ guy, to show how really great his striking is.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rygu said:


> Stonjic is a chubby, unathletic, decent striker who throws very wild and has no cardio. JDS is 3 leagues above the guy, of course Cain couldn't perform like he did against him.


And that has nothing to with Cain nor his strategy or performance that night which would've been perfect against a guy like JDS. 

Instead he sat there and watched JDS, threw a bunch of leg kicks, didn't move his head at all or feint at all then got knocked out.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Fully agree with this - a JDS - Overeem fight *should* be a good striking battle. Altho who knows how long it would last... (as with all striking battles)


JDS would finish Overeem in the 1st round...


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I think the new fan would see Bendo vs Guida as an all-round 15 min fight and JDS vs Cain as an awesome finish.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Walker said:


> I'm not saying that Overeem will beat JDS(yes I think he will beat Brock) but the man has fought and beaten some of the best in K-1 so if it's just stand-up I think Alistair will be fine if he can avoid the big shot.​


He also got troubled by Fabricio Werdum on the feet. MMA striking is a whole different world compared to K-1, there's no cover and counter when you're wearing small gloves and have JDS pounding a hammer on your head. Overeem's slow footwork is no match for Cigano's.

I said it in the past couple of days on here, JDS would wreck Overeem.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Full credit to JDS, I didn't expect that. I guess we found out what happens when a good boxer tries to box against a great boxer.

Cain needs to fix the defensive flaws in his game and I'm sure he will do.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

If this event was tape delayed as it seems like it may have been then massive fail on not showing the Guida vs Henderson fight which sounds like it was an amazing fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Walker said:


> I'm not saying that Overeem will beat JDS(yes I think he will beat Brock) but the man has fought and beaten some of the best in K-1 so if it's just stand-up I think Alistair will be fine if he can avoid the big shot.​


JDS is physically similar to Badr though not quite as athletic and not as dynamic and diverse with his strikes. Overeem doesn't have the best chin in the world and benefited from the large gloves combined with his gigantic arms for his high guard defense. I think it is probably a 50/50 fight standing and Overeem will try to dump him and take it to the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Basically, he didn't pressure and sat back. It was not at all a vintage Cain performance.
> 
> The Denis Stonjic fight is the perfect example of Cain at his best.


From those few minutes I could already tell what the game plan was for Cain. He did shoot in, but Cigano got out of it quickly before Cain could work on the ankle pick/single leg. But Cain was cautiously measuring his distance and chopping at Cigano's lead leg to take em into the later rounds where Cain would have an advantage. This is a five round war. It would be foolish to not set up the takedown cuz JDS is 100% already prepared for it. Strike 1st round or shoot midway...the take down would have came eventually. 

I predicted 2nd round TKO by JDS with a left hook...not with a HUGE RIGHT OVERHAND. Man I saw that coming in SLOW MOTION. That was a super knockout punch that straight knocked his equilibrium right from under him. Really reminded me of the Serra fight vs GSP although this was not a fluke. JDS has been KOing EVERYONE basically. His striking is simply that dangerous. 



DrFunk said:


> Following Rogan's logic apparently a "specialist" can win the title provided he's ridiculously good at it and hit like a truck  Seriously though I had Cain winning mad props to Cigano. The man carries dumbells in his hands it's scary.


Yah it's pretty neat when a fighter can rely on one form of martial arts if you will and win consistently; Chuck, Mirko, Wand namely. Man that right overhand must have packed 1,000+ PSI. I could see him doing it and imagine the entire crowd...going "NOOOO!" I can't remember if it was a counter or offensive strike because Cain had his head turned to the side. 

JDS definitely hesitated cuz I don't think he even knew what happened...lolz. Also he knows Cain is durable and has quick recovery so he wanted to make sure he did NOT rush in. Great performance by JDS! Unfortunately I don't think the new fans would truly understand the amount of work these two fighters put in to get to this fight tonight. All they saw was a "lucky" punch when in reality it took years of hard work to get to that point. 

All I saw was two distinct outcomes. Cain GNPing his way to a UD or TKO...or what we saw tonight. They'll meet again, count on it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, this just proved it to me.

Roy Nelson, best chin of 2011.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> From those few minutes I could already tell what the game plan was for Cain. He did shoot in, but Cigano got out of it quickly before Cain could work on the ankle pick/single leg.


People like Rolfcopter and Dana forgot the first 30 seconds of that fight where Cain rushed in and dove instantly for an ankle only to be sidestepped and distanced by JDS.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> People like Rolfcopter and Dana forgot the first 30 seconds of that fight where Cain rushed in and dove instantly for an ankle only to be sidestepped and distanced by JDS.


LOL so true:thumb02:


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally we can get cain's nipples out of the spot light


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> And that has nothing to with Cain nor his strategy or performance that night which would've been perfect against a guy like JDS.
> 
> Instead he sat there and watched JDS, threw a bunch of leg kicks, didn't move his head at all or feint at all then got knocked out.


Yes, but good luck implementing the same gameplan against JDS, as against a can like Stojnic.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cain Velasquez shot in, Junior stuffed comfortably and then later knocked him out.

People need to quit making up damn excuses. "Cain didn't do what he did to Dennis Stoinch". Of course he didn't, that because JDS is a million times better than him.

His defensive striking holes were clearly exposed tonight. He's never had good head movement and leaves his chin exposed quite a bit. It cost him.

Junior was better tonight and deserves to win, stop with the excuses.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

420atalon said:


> JDS would finish Overeem in the 1st round...


lets bet on this, i doubt this would happen. It is very possible, that Overeem has better striking than JDS, i wonder how you can even tell that his striking is garbage all of a sudden, only because he fought someone who would rather hug him passionately on the floor.


----------



## heathen (Nov 13, 2011)

A few quick thoughts from different perspectives:

As a fan: 
- Only 1 fight!? That was like sex w/o foreplay. Just over a min. of "action" and that was it. Total disappointment with the card (although it had potential) and ufc on fox.

As FOX:
- Great way to showcase a sport that is known to the general populace to be brutal, barbaric and bloody. But it might back fire as that was a lot of hype w/ no pay off IMO.

As UFC:
- A 1 hr infomercial tease. Only 1 fight w/ almost no risk of a bloody one, thereby "legitimizing" the sport to the general viewer. Overall this was a total win for the ufc which in no way cut into their PPV revenue. Brilliant!


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, I cant beleive this fight went like that. I picked it to go this way in the million credits thread, but as they came out, JDS just seemed way too nervuos, and when he threw those first few nervous punches I thought in my mind he wasnt ready for this and Cain was gonna beat him up, but then he caught Cain with that punch and put him out. Wow.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Man that right overhand must have packed 1,000+ PSI. I could see him doing it and imagine the entire crowd...going "NOOOO!" I can't remember if it was a counter or offensive strike because Cain had his head turned to the side.


It was the 2nd punch of a combo, right before JDS threw the right he had Cain reacting to a left jab. I'm not entirely sure if the jab connected or if Cain was ducking away from the jab when JDS stepped in and connected with that crushing overhand right.

As soon as I saw that punch coming I thought "man, if that connects he's fooked"


----------



## mfsilva (Nov 13, 2011)

*JDS is the best HW*

I knew...

JDS has the perfect game to be the best HW in the world. In this category, the shot power is what matters....

Cain has mirror chin, as well as Brock and Overeem.

JDS has to much power in the hands and good wrestling defense. No one could hold him down for more than a minute.

I pick JDS has just started his era.....

BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL BRASIL


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Danas post fight comments are really winding me up. He markets JDS as a KO artist, and when he knocks Cain silly in the first round, he talks smack about his new champion? Not a good showing by the president of the company.


----------



## heathen (Nov 13, 2011)

BrockfanSilva said:


> ...JDS just seemed way too nervuos, and when he threw those first few nervous punches I thought in my mind he wasnt ready for this and Cain was gonna beat him up, but then he caught Cain with that punch and put him out. Wow.


Before the fight started, Cain seemed to be breathing hard - too hard and too continuously to be accidental. He was more than nervous.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd talked a number of coworkers that don't watch MMA into watching this fight. Almost everyone of them sent a "that's it" type text after it ended.

That stupid intro probably lost more fans than it gained for the sport as well. Seeing how they were aiming it at the mexican demographic hurts it that much more. Turns off the anti mexican crowd with the intro and pissed off the mexican fans when Cain lost.

Like most of my friends that do watch said, they should have had an undercard. Even if they had just a couple fights pairing exciting fighters it would have helped.

Gonna be harder talking coworkers into tuning in more than ever:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Black House holds half the UFC belts... damn.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> lets bet on this, i doubt this would happen. It is very possible, that Overeem has better striking than JDS, i wonder how you can even tell that his striking is garbage all of a sudden, only because he fought someone who would rather hug him passionately on the floor.


Overeem is a very good and well rounded striker for a HW. I would probably say that technically Overeem is better and has larger array of good strikes to use and more power but JDS has better hands, likely has the better chin, and is more athletic. JDS has a decent advantage on the outside but if he over commits and Overeem gets his hands on him that is bad news. The Reem is masterful at using the cut kick dump and uberknee to the liver both of which will eliminate that athletic advantage pretty quickly.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

mfsilva said:


> I knew...
> 
> JDS has the perfect game to be the best HW in the world. In this category, the shot power is what matters....
> 
> ...


Thank God, Captain Hindsight is here to save us.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

rygu said:


> Black House holds half the UFC belts... damn.


*I approve of this message!*

"These guys don't know how to fight" - Chael Sonnen


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

go to my hook a brother up thread for the replay if you want to se eit


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

heathen said:


> A few quick thoughts from different perspectives:
> 
> As a fan:
> - Only 1 fight!? That was like sex w/o foreplay. Just over a min. of "action" and that was it. Total disappointment with the card (although it had potential) and ufc on fox.
> ...


A 1 hour mma show is a gamble. I would have bet this went longer, but there's always a risk. MMA payperviews are successful for the variety. 1 hour shows aren't going to cut it. Next show will be longer and better.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

mfsilva said:


> I knew...
> 
> JDS has the perfect game to be the best HW in the world. In this category, the shot power is what matters....
> 
> ...


JDS has Liddell TDD. That's the story here. Beat him on the feet, or don't beat him.


----------



## heathen (Nov 13, 2011)

Calminian said:


> A 1 hour mma show is a gamble. I would have bet this went longer, but there's always a risk. MMA payperviews are successful for the variety. 1 hour shows aren't going to cut it. Next show will be longer and better.


Cant argue w/ that. 

Overall - as a fan, 1st time viewer and a corporate perspective combined - was this event a success or failure?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

heathen said:


> Cant argue w/ that.
> 
> Overall - as a fan, 1st time viewer and a corporate perspective combined - was this event a success or failure?


If this were the only opportunity, it failed. But this won't make a break mma in the mainstream oh Fox. They'll get the next show right. I think they curtailed this show for the Pac fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my god imagine if Machida gets the belt in December. Blackhouse will be the most dominant camp in all of MMA.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Oh my god imagine if Machida gets the belt in December. Blackhouse will be the most dominant camp in all of MMA.



Eh... technically JDS is part of Team Nogueira, so is Silva.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm really suprised to see alot of guys ripping Cain's gameplan along with dana :s. The fight was 1minute long FFS, ALOT of fights don't even have a punch thrown by the minute mark as guys are feeling each other out. Cain had been out for months and im sure his plan would be just have a feeling out process for the first minute or two. He just got caught, end of. There wasn't enough time to implement any of the immense gameplans you wannabe greg jacksons have put togethor for him AFTEr his demise.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rygu said:


> Black House holds half the UFC belts... damn.


jds isnt with blackhouse anymore but when lyoto beats jones it will be like when the NWO took over dubya c dubya


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well it's kinda like UFC 1 was...

Some Brazilian dude won in the end, iconic


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I thought the event was great. The atmosphere was even more intense having that prime time sports event feel like an NFL playoff game. The sport that needed top recognition finally got it. I have no complaints. As for the fight----Damn. Cain started off with some great legkicks but seemed tentative to shoot after catching a JDS frontkick that Junior quickly slipped away from. Then that massive right hand of Dos Santos. Dana surely seemed disappointed with Cain. _Listening to Dana at the post-press, he sounded like he was on the rag._ JDS was ready and the look in his eyes cageside were dead serious. Can't deny Junior. He deserves the win. He's really earned it. JDS is a great, humble guy who came from nothing. He was the underdog and Cain, like many other JDS victims, didn't get out of the first round. All I can think now is...

* JDS vs. OVEREEM... I hope that fight happens. Easily it would be the best HW striking match in years...*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> People like Rolfcopter and Dana forgot the first 30 seconds of that fight where Cain rushed in and dove instantly for an ankle only to be sidestepped and distanced by JDS.


I know haha, the fight was over in 1:04! It's not like they traded for most of the round and then JDS dropped him at the end of the round. You can't just shoot non-stop from bell to bell. Cain caught a kick and missed badly, they exchanged one more time, then JDS KOd him. It's not like Cain had all kinds of time to set up take downs. You can't just shoot, you'll get dropped faster than a minute.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Eh... technically JDS is part of Team Nogueira, so is Silva.


That's just splitting hairs man, team Nog is Black House San Deigo, the guy who built the god damn gym called it Black house San Deigo. It says Black House on the front of the gym.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

It didn't really surprize too much the JDS won, just how fast it all happened. I thought they would at least clinch. I just couldn't see Cain winning this fight. I knew his chin was suspect since the Congo fight.

I hate to include another fighter into this discussion, but once again, Chael Sonnen is right. On sports MMA, Chael specifically said that JDS would only win by stopping Cain within 3 - 2 minutes in the first round and if it went past that, it would've been Cains fight to lose. Chael didn't call the fight correctly, but he the way he broke it down was spot on.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I am absolutely stunned that people are this ignorant to the ability of Cain Velasquez.
> 
> He wins. Easily.





Roflcopter said:


> JDS just isn't near the talent level of Cain.
> 
> Cain can outwrestle him without problems and JDS has poor cardio. His only chance is a flash KO.





Mckeever said:


> Cain Velasquez is so much like Nick Diaz in his style, it's not even funny. Instead of boxing though, Cain uses wrestling.
> 
> Cain has ridiculous recovery and incredible heart, there's a slim chance of junior finishing Cain. Cains determination and drive to win is unreal.
> 
> Velasquez is a terminator and will not stop pressing forwards until you wilt under the pressure and crumble. I expect Junior to be completely gassed out by round three and finished in that round.


Just a few nuggets of gold from when I said that JDS could win this at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

From now on I'm not giving the champion extra points for being the champ lol. Seems like any time I think a championship fight can go either way its always the challenger that wins


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This was only a one time thing, the contract doesn't officially start till 2012. FOX just wanted to get this started right away, so they offered to do a 'teaser.'


there was an article that i believe was posted here a bit ago were they said fox liked the one fight scenero's like boxing puts on


yess i know what was said in the post fight confrence this is just what i read a bit ago


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what you get when you have some of the best boxing in MMA and the take down defence to match. Frankie Edgar and JDS will be common champions in another couple decades. Mark my words.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a quick note. Both are functioning at the highest levels in the sport, but one thing that stood out with JDS. He just wanted to fight. Man, when he waived his title shot (unlike Rashad and most MMA title contenders) to fight against Brock/Carwin of all people that showed me he was a MAN on a mission. That could have been a suicide move. One can not deny that he EARNED the title just as Cain had prior to him. 

- Cain has been out a while although that can't be an excuse from his camp as true professionals. But he didn't get a feeling out process.
- For everyone who thought Cain should have came out blasting I think he had a very solid game plan. After rewatching the fight he landed FIVE leg kicks in a span of a minute and a half. JDS would have been hurting after the 2nd, 3rd, etc. He would have limited movement, his power shots would have gone down dramatically, and most importantly he would not have been able to spraw as effectively.

I don't think Cain should be too down on himself for not "following the game plan" when it was only a minute into the bout. Had he fought three months right after beating Brock then maybe cuz he's still in sync. 

Either way Cain will probably destroy everyone else now and get his title shot within 18 months. I see Brock, Mir, or Carwin in his near future. But knowing Joe Silva maybe even Cormier, Big Foot, or Barnett cuz they like to throw us loops. IE: Vitor vs Cung then enter "The Axe Murder." Shogun vs Hendo. Anthony Johnson vs Vitor now. Ben Henderson vs Dan Miller.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

There was definitely no ring rust for Cain. he was looking good, he just made one mistake and got taken out of the fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great performance by JDS, he avoided an early takedown attempt from Cain, and put him away with a perfectly placed shot. Cain's gameplan was obvious; try for takedowns, and use leg kicks to wear JDS down. I didn't think he would survive long enough to make Cigano vulnerable though, and he didn't.

Either Cain or JDS were going to rule the HW division for at least a couple defenses, most people backed Cain because he became Champ first and has such a hard game to deal with. No way was he going to rule for long with JDS on his heels though, to this day Cigano has never been in trouble in the UFC yet has savagely beat everyone he's faced.

I think he knocks out Lesnar and Overeem, doesn't matter which one gets the shot.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The reality is that Cain got hit by one of those punches that screws with everyone. JDS knew Cain would strike with him so he didn't have an abnormally wide base and was able to put extra power into that punch. What surprised me the most was how ineffective Cain was at trying to get guard. I really was expecting more, but then again after the punch he ate it probably was next to impossible to try and control his legs.

Quality fight, but pissed that we waste an hour to get 1min 5sec fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Good Job Cain you played right into his cards lol :laugh:

The only way Junior could have won that fight.. and Cain makes it happen.


At least tire him out, make him work lol

But don'T Box with the Boxer OMG :confused05:



Junior was scared coming into this fight.. 

Cain would beat him 9 out of 10 times if he would actually make him fight his fight. :thumbsup:


That was one of days.. Cain will handle him in a rematch no doupt about that!





Also LOL at FOX-UFC-- how ridiculous.. :laugh:

45 minutes show for 1 minute of fighting. 



They should make siginificant changes in their program lol

That won't work in the future! :thumbsdown:


All that talking before and after.. didn't we have enough talking already? That's a bad sign for the UFC.

Keep it a Sport not a marketing mogul LMAO



And all those commericals Jesus Christ!!!!



UFC on FOX was a Failure..


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Junior was scared coming into this fight..


Scared, injured, counted out by all the pros... did it show in his performance? No.

'If' Cain could have made JDS fight 'his fight', he would have. But he couldn't, because JDS did that to him.

JDS avoided a takedown and implemented his boxing to devastating effect, if Cain had that much more to offer against JDS, the fight would have lasted longer.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Scared, injured, counted out by all the pros... did it show in his performance? No.
> 
> 'If' Cain could have made JDS fight 'his fight', he would have. But he couldn't, because JDS did that to him.
> 
> JDS avoided a takedown and implemented his boxing to devastating effect, if Cain had that much more to offer against JDS, the fight would have lasted longer.


I'm just stating the obvious as always dude..

even Dana did it lol :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm just stating the obvious as always dude..
> 
> even Dana did it lol :confused05:


If you really stated the obvious then all your posts should say I know nothing about MMA, 2 more wrong fights for you on this car bobby, jds won and that darren guy beat can yamamoto, and you'll be wrong on the jones fight and the overeem fight and the hendo fight and whatever main event or any fight you have an opinion on. If you want to win money wait for bobbys picka nd pick against it you can't go wrong.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What's obvious is that Cain got tooled, yet you are completely oblivious to that. 

Now that JDS and Cain have actually competed together, what about the fight makes you think that Cain would be a 9:1 favourite if they fight again?

I honestly don't understand how you can say Cain would win 9/10 times, JDS is the best and that is why he won, nothing else.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> If you really stated the obvious then all your posts should say I know nothing about MMA, 2 more wrong fights for you on this car bobby, jds won and that darren guy beat can yamamoto, and you'll be wrong on the jones fight and the overeem fight and the hendo fight and whatever main event or any fight you have an opinion on. If you want to win money wait for bobbys picka nd pick against it you can't go wrong.


Junior will lose the ramatch against Cain.

He will lose against Overeem who beats Brock easily.

Cain will be Champ again after 2 fights only.


Lyoto will handle that kid easily!




SM33 said:


> What's obvious is that Cain got tooled, yet you are completely oblivious to that.
> 
> Now that JDS and Cain have actually competed together, what about the fight makes you think that Cain would be a 9:1 favourite if they fight again?
> 
> I honestly don't understand how you can say Cain would win 9/10 times, JDS is the best and that is why he won, nothing else.


yea well my MMA brain has more to it than that of a casual view :laugh:

you sound like a true casual right there son.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Junior will lose the ramatch against Cain.
> 
> He will lose against Overeem who beats Brock easily.
> 
> ...


Oh how I cant wait for jones to dismantle Machida who has already been exposed. Machida couldn't finish penn and you expect him too beat jones? priceless in fact my boy diaz did a lot more damage to penn than machida did to penn.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cain never got tooled, he got KO'd but not tooled. what Cerrone did to Siver is someone getting tooled.

Winning by a wild haymaker doesn't mean you are that much better then someone.

BJ Ko'd uno in 7 seconds or whatever it was but it didn't go that way in the rematch did it?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh how I cant wait for jones to dismantle Machida who has already been exposed. Machida couldn't finish penn and you expect him too beat jones? priceless in fact my boy diaz did a lot more damage to penn than machida did to penn.


Under 3 Rounds dude!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Cain never got tooled, he got KO'd but not tooled. what Cerrone did to Siver is someone getting tooled.
> 
> Winning by a wild haymaker doesn't mean you are that much better then someone.
> 
> BJ Ko'd uno in 7 seconds or whatever it was but it didn't go that way in the rematch did it?


It wasn't a wild haymaker. JDS defended a takedown and made his punches count, that is exactly what everyone knew he needed to do and he did it perfectly without ever being in trouble, that is a perfect fight.

Just as Cerrone vs Siver was a perfect fight by Cerrone.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> It wasn't a wild haymaker. JDS defended a takedown and made his punches count, that is exactly what everyone knew he needed to do and he did it perfectly without ever being in trouble, that is a perfect fight.
> 
> Just as Cerrone vs Siver was a perfect fight by Cerrone.


Just wait for the rematch lol :sarcastic12:

you won't believe your eyes :laugh:

don't make it so hard for you..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Why wait for the rematch. JDS has the belt now. Cain got dominated last night period


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Why wait for the rematch. JDS has the belt now. Cain got dominated last night period


dominated? :confused03:

in your world maybe yes :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> dominated? :confused03:
> 
> in your world maybe yes :laugh:


one question how many punches did cain land last night on JDS and his hobbling legs from being on crutches for days? I counted 0 and then he got KO'd within a minuted, what is domination I guess is the more appropriate question.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> It wasn't a wild haymaker. JDS defended a takedown and made his punches count, that is exactly what everyone knew he needed to do and he did it perfectly without ever being in trouble, that is a perfect fight.
> 
> Just as Cerrone vs Siver was a perfect fight by Cerrone.


Overhands are wild techniques



















There not something you get taugh 101 in.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> dominated? :confused03:
> 
> in your world maybe yes :laugh:



Yes because only in my world we consider someone BEAR CRAWLING in the middle of the ring and curling up after being hit ONCE being dominated. Please


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Yes because only in my world we consider someone BEAR CRAWLING in the middle of the ring and curling up after being hit ONCE being dominated. Please


Yea what a silly funny worl you live in man :laugh:

Can I join??


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ahhh the "educated" fan.raise01: 

you make this forum such a funny place.:hug:


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just wait for the rematch lol :sarcastic12:
> 
> you won't believe your eyes :laugh:
> 
> don't make it so hard for you..


Once again: in what universe does getting WTFPWNED in 64 SECONDS earn a rematch?

If JDS faces Cain within three fights, I'm going to be really disappointed in Joe Silva and Dana. Yeah, I'm sure they'd be devastated, but the point remains.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Atras said:


> Once again: in what universe does getting WTFPWNED in 64 SECONDS earn a rematch?
> 
> If JDS faces Cain within three fights, I'm going to be really disappointed in Joe Silva and Dana. Yeah, I'm sure they'd be devastated, but the point remains.


You mean like Brock? Dude we are talking about the HW division lol

Cain will be champ again pretty soon dude

Overeem is the only guy who can beat him.

Junior will lose 9 out of 10 times


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> You mean like Brock? Dude we are talking about the HW division lol
> 
> Cain will be champ again pretty soon dude
> 
> ...


 I know I'm redundant but thanks for the entertainment.

Overeem will be back in Japan before you are.

(still looking for his dream paycheck.)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well if it didn't need to be said already..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think we should get to the bottom of this Bobby Cooper thing because it is not funny anymore, it's actually close to becoming sad and tragic.

Bobby you were a decent poster who added his opinion in teaspoonfuls and never rammed shit down peoples throats, it seems you had an online 'breakdown' over a Machida argument a few months ago and now you approach almost all threads on this forum in attack mode! I'm *NOT at all* trying to be patronising but maybe you should try and curve your enthusiasm a bit because it's spoiling alot of threads, cheers mate.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Atras said:


> Once again: in what universe does getting WTFPWNED in 64 SECONDS earn a rematch?
> 
> If JDS faces Cain within three fights, I'm going to be really disappointed in Joe Silva and Dana. Yeah, I'm sure they'd be devastated, but the point remains.


It depends on who Cain fights and if/how he beats them. If Brock loses to Overeem, there is obviously potential for a cain rematch. If Cain were to brutalise Brock again and then destroy another top 5/top 10 fighter, he should be right in line for a title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> It depends on who Cain fights and if/how he beats them. If Brock loses to Overeem there is a obviously potential for a cain rematch. If Cain were to brutalise Brock again and then destroy another top 5/top 10 fighter, he should be right in line for a title shot.


He said he is interested in fighting Kongo again from cheicks challenge, he said this post fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He said he is interested in fighting Kongo again from cheicks challenge, he said this post fight.


Thanks, didn't realise that. I guess he's just responding to Cheick calling him out which makes sense, in fact, this fight does kinda make sense.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Thanks, didn't realise that. I guess he's just responding to Cheick calling him out which makes sense, in fact, this fight does kinda make sense.


Yes angry vengeful cain killing Kongo will make me smile and it will probably happen, then if he wins he'll probably get another top 5


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I know I'm redundant but thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Overeem will be back in Japan before you are.
> 
> (still looking for his dream paycheck.)


How can you Blame him :hug:

We Love you Japan :hug:



gazh said:


> I think we should get to the bottom of this Bobby Cooper thing because it is not funny anymore, it's actually close to becoming sad and tragic.
> 
> Bobby you were a decent poster who added his opinion in teaspoonfuls and never rammed shit down peoples throats, it seems you had an online 'breakdown' over a Machida argument a few months ago and now you approach almost all threads on this forum in attack mode! I'm *NOT at all* trying to be patronising but maybe you should try and curve your enthusiasm a bit because it's spoiling alot of threads, cheers mate.


Let us start with you and your signature first :thumbsup:

Get rid of it of it now!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can you Blame him :hug:
> 
> We Love you Japan :hug:


Japan?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can you Blame him :hug:
> 
> We Love you Japan :hug:


Can't blame him at all. he does OK with the competition there. He's out of his league now.

Nothing against him. He and Kid are very entertaining at their level of competition.

But, this is America.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Can't blame him at all. he does OK with the competition there. He's out of his league now.
> 
> Nothing against him. He and Kid are very entertaining at their level of competition.
> 
> But, this is America.


Why do you think all the Japanese fighters and even Overeem don'T like to train in America? 

Japan = :hug:

on the very next day their plane goes right back to wonderful Nihon!! 

Please explain to me why that is hahahhaha


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why do you think all the Japanese fighters and even Overeem don'T like to train in America?
> 
> Japan = :hug:
> 
> ...


because they are embarrassed by their performance.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can you Blame him :hug:
> 
> We Love you Japan :hug:
> 
> ...


I'll make a deal with you, I will change my signature if you do the following:
*
1. Reduce the amount of posts you make about Asia/Asian Fighters and Asian MMA.

2. Reduce the amount of posts you make about Lyoto Machida.

3. Make a conscience effort to word your posts less aggressively eg. instead of "Machida will destroy Jones and you will all see" try something like "Machida should have a speed and movement advantage, in my opinion this will be pivitol in seeing Machida beat Jones".

4. If you think Alex Caceres is a shit fighter, and then he perfroms well in his fight do the right thing and give him props.*

Thanks, if you agree to try and do these i'll change my signature.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

gazh said:


> I'll make a deal with you, I will change my signature if you do the following:
> *
> 1. Reduce the amount of posts you make about Asia/Asian Fighters and Asian MMA.
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is.....the sig stays?? lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'll make a deal with you, I will change my signature if you do the following:
> *
> 1. Reduce the amount of posts you make about Asia/Asian Fighters and Asian MMA.
> 
> ...


Shhhh we are all amused by bobby and we all want to laugh until jones kills machida.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

gazh said:


> I'll make a deal with you, I will change my signature if you do the following:
> *
> 1. Reduce the amount of posts you make about Asia/Asian Fighters and Asian MMA.
> 
> ...


lol :laugh:


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> You mean like Brock? Dude we are talking about the HW division lol
> 
> Cain will be champ again pretty soon dude
> 
> ...


Yeah we heard you the first five times in (at least) two different threads. We get it. You like Cain.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol :laugh:


Oh well i tried.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wanted to put this up again for those who have a loose grip on reality


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Atras said:


> Yeah we heard you the first five times in (at least) two different threads. We get it. You like Cain.


Not really just stating the obvious as always

I like junior just as much and I'm happy for him to have very lucky night


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

gazh said:


> Oh well i tried.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


No you didn't lol :laugh:


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought this board was free of trolls unlike pretty much any MMA board out there, which usually make Youtube comments look intelligent - that's why I came here. Is there an ignore function on this board?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Atras said:


> I thought this board was free of trolls unlike pretty much any MMA board out there, which usually make Youtube comments look intelligent - that's why I came here. Is there an ignore function on this board?



Yes short way is go to the user's profile you want to block and there is a link that says add to ignore list presto!:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Atras said:


> I thought this board was free of trolls unlike pretty much any MMA board out there, which usually make Youtube comments look intelligent - that's why I came here. Is there an ignore function on this board?


Yes As usual they are to find in the options :Laugh:


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

G_Land said:


> Yes short way is go to the user's profile you want to block and there is a link that says add to ignore list presto!:thumb02:


Thank you, rep added!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Atras said:


> Thank you, rep added!


Next time take a look their first 

Don't ask us for the toilette next :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

the enlightenment from an "educated" fan is just amazing.












i just became Jon Jones 2nd biggest fan. Move over Limba.:hug:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

That was a quick fight


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Atras said:


> Thank you, rep added!




No prob bro. Glad to help anyone wanting to get away from childish trolling!! Thanks for the rep!:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the way JDS was straight up after the post fight interview insinuating that he probably would not have won had it gone five rounds knowing how "tough and amazing Cain's stamina," is. That is why I think Cain's plan was solid...he chopped his legs five times in a span of a minute and half taking his time. Imagine how JDS would have been in the 3rd...he would have lost his movement, sprawling ability, and most important of all his power. 

- rushing in Chael Sonnen style is one way, but I think picking your spots is usually the smarter approach
- Cain did look for the takedown when JDS teeped him
- that right bomb was obviously something JDS and his boxing coach were practicing. I thought it would be his usual left hook counter. They must have saw something in the tapes; Cain's lack of head movement maybe. 

I see no reason for Cain to be down on himself. JDS has been knocking out everybody literally since he joined the UFC. 

HUGE victory tonight and hella happy for JDS, but I feel that Cain will win the second time around within the next 18 months. Then that will set up a third fight and maybe even a fourth and fifth. I truly believe these guys would would win 50/50 out of ten matches. They're skill sets are that good. I don't see Cain losing to anybody else. Not to say that he can't win, but I do see JDS having a bit of trouble with Brock and Overeem. I don't really want to see Brock face JDS. Brock could win, but he could also get his head taken off leaving another scar. 

I have to say though the HW division just got VERY interesting. Reminiscent of the LHW where it's constantly changing hands.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> the enlightenment from an "educated" fan is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see how big of a Rashad and Hendo Fan you can get after Lyoto runs through him


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Considering this fight and the Kongo fight, is it fair to say Cain has a lacking boxing defence? And/or not a good eye for anticipating strikes? It was a pretty wild power strike after all.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Let's see how big of a Rashad and Hendo Fan you can get after Lyoto runs through him


 
Well that did'nt last long lol........

Back on topic. I can't see how people see JDS as lucky. The only luck that was involved was it happened so fast. It would have happened sooner or later. The longer the fight went the less likely it would have happened aka 4th and 5th rounds. But inside the first 3 it was very likely


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

If Cain pulled Guard would he have been able to survive JDS's onslaught?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

M_D said:


> hopefully this will change the whole only showing one fight thing


There are 2 lessons to be learned here.

1. Have a Plan B. Why Fox wouldn't have showed the Guida/Hendo fight is beyond me. Sportsnet aired it before the HW fight.

2. I don't think you will ever see the UFC focus so much on 1 fighter pre-fight. They all looked foolish for how much they built up Cain, only for him to get layed out in 64 seconds.

Good thing they didn't air the fighter predictions that Sportsnet did on thier MMA Connected segment. The only one to pick JDS was Roy Nelson. About 15 other fighters picked Velasquez.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

ptw said:


> If Cain pulled Guard would he have been able to survive JDS's onslaught?


 
I doubt it. Cain was hurt bad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ptw said:


> If Cain pulled Guard would he have been able to survive JDS's onslaught?


Who knows.. :dunno:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm amazed at how people get so upset over some random person on the internet and what their opinion is. I mean, really, is it that big of a deal that some person you will never meet does or doesn't like a particular fighter?

:confused03:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Why is it a big deal that people do?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just wait for the rematch lol :sarcastic12:
> 
> you won't believe your eyes :laugh:
> 
> don't make it so hard for you..


Rematch? Who's even talking about a rematch at this point.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Why is it a big deal that people do?


It's not, if it was you'd see me getting all bent out of shape like so many other forum posters. I'm simply making an observation.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> It's not, if it was you'd see me getting all bent out of shape like so many other forum posters. I'm simply making an observation.


 
And yet you went out of your way to post about it and off topic


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

G_Land said:


> And yet you went out of your way to post about it and off topic


What's the matter, you don't like my opinion?

Hook, line, and sinker bro.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> What's the matter, you don't like my opinion?
> 
> Hook, line, and sinker bro.


 

Huh? You didn't voice an opinion on anything that mattered.....

White water in the morning bro

See I can throw out a random phrase too lol:thumb02:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Huh? You didn't voice an opinion on anything that mattered.....
> 
> White water in the morning bro
> 
> See I can throw out a random phrase too lol:thumb02:


lol, good shit my man.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Who knows.. :dunno:


I know lol but I was thinking instead of trying to get up and eat punches while he was rocked, he should've pulled guard and held onto him til he recovered. I think if he had a little faith in his jitz he could've gotten up from it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Nomale said:


> Considering this fight and the Kongo fight, is it fair to say Cain has a lacking boxing defence? And/or not a good eye for anticipating strikes? It was a pretty wild power strike after all.


I don't have the Kongo fight handy so I can't really comment on it. However, the punch that was landed by JDS wasn't a wild swing that just happened to connect, it was a well setup shot where he used a jab to close the distance and load up the punch.

Looking at the slow motion, the jab was more of a feint and not thrown with any power behind it, it was just there to distract Cain and make him react while JDS setup the followup right. Which he did, as soon as saw the jab coming Cain threw a counter left hook and with most other fighters that would be the break to end the exchange and reset. Problem is who could've seen a jab overhand right combo from JDS?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Even though I don't think Cain will ever have the tools to beat Junior, I definitely can see him getting a rematch in 3-4 solid fights. This division isn't that deep even though it's the deepest it's ever been.


I can see Cain submitting Kongo in a round or two, beating loser of Overeem/Lesnar, getting hyped up hardcore and fighting maybe a guy like Mir or Carwin to get a title shot. Although I think Carwin is an extremely tough fight for Cain (and for Carwin).


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Even though I don't think Cain will ever have the tools to beat Junior, I definitely can see him getting a rematch in 3-4 solid fights. This division isn't that deep even though it's the deepest it's ever been.
> 
> 
> I can see Cain submitting Kongo in a round or two, beating loser of Overeem/Lesnar, getting hyped up hardcore and fighting maybe a guy like Mir or Carwin to get a title shot. Although I think Carwin is an extremely tough fight for Cain (and for Carwin).


One impressive win for Cain and he's fighting for the belt again. Dana believes he's still the best, and simply made a tactical error. I don't, but no one cares what I think.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still pretty bummed that Cain went out like that and so quickly too. Nature of the beast I guess. Still, I'm looking forward to JDS facing off against either Overeem or Lesnar. Hopefully it will be Overeem.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about possible mainstream fans being disappointed

what is this obsession with it growing faster than jacks beanstalk? its big enough already and it would grow even without 'mainstream' ppl. bloody capitalists lol just joking

i thought it was a great fight

i loved how it showed that you need to have world class striking to be the best

grappling is only interesting where there is action and transitions, which doesnt happen often enough

get 2 good strikers and sparks fly


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to see JDS keep hold of the belt for a while.

There is nobody in the HW division who can match him on the feet except maybe Overeem, and lets face it, he could get wrestled to death off Brock and never get a shot at Junior.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

aerius said:


> I don't have the Kongo fight handy so I can't really comment on it. However, the punch that was landed by JDS wasn't a wild swing that just happened to connect, it was a well setup shot where he used a jab to close the distance and load up the punch.
> 
> Looking at the slow motion, the jab was more of a feint and not thrown with any power behind it, it was just there to distract Cain and make him react while JDS setup the followup right. Which he did, as soon as saw the jab coming Cain threw a counter left hook and with most other fighters that would be the break to end the exchange and reset. Problem is who could've seen a jab overhand right combo from JDS?


Yeah poor choice of words on my part. It wasn't a wild swing. But the overhand punching technique itself is pretty "wild" in that it requires time to set up and execute, contrary to for example shorter hooks. Even if JDS hasn't done the combo before, isn't it still a pretty basic combo one should be aware of? Granted I wouldn't call myself knowledgeable or experienced when it comes to boxing though.


----------

